# Screwed out of a tip by Uber



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

This was a first for me...

Brand new pax, first time ever riding. End of ride, asked me to walk him through the process. So I did Dropoff, them we opened his app. He gave me five stars, but there was no tip option. He asks How do I tip?

We looked at his Ride History. Pulled up the one and only ride. Scrolled to the bottom where it said Add A Tip.

He clicked the button and it said "That option is not available for this ride."

Are you serious? Why not? How many tips have I/the drivers been cheated out of because ... I don't even know why!?!?!?!

WTF Uber


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Interesting. And not surprising. 

I've had 3 of the notorious "I'll tip you later" pax this week. 

One was a highly credible person I knew and one of the few in the past I actually believed. 

Might explain why no tip showed up from that person either.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

unless I see a screen shot of this by somebody, I don't believe it.


----------

